# Help getting pedigree?



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hello, I'm new to this site and was wondering if anyone can help. I got my little guy from a guy that was going thru a divorce and was not able to keep him. I got him with a ADBA registry certificate filled out with the prior owners information. However, since the divorce has taken place, he has moved and that address is no longer occupied. I was toldthat he was gotti line yet his adba registry says clearly apbt. Is there any way to get his pedigree? He is not a big dog and weighs only 60 lbs and does not seem like a typical gotti. I would love to know where did he come from. Here's a pic


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He totally looks like he's got some Gotti in there. The reason your ADBA papers say APBT is because the ADBA registers American Bullies as APBT's. That is why there is so much confusion between the two breeds. I'd call the ADBA number and you can give them the register number of your dog and see if you can reorder the pedigree. There might be a fee involved but the ADBA people should be able to give you more help and info than I can. I hope that can help you out with what your looking for.

Your dog is super freakin cute BTW


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Maybe you could call and ask the registry. Or maybe you could register him with the ABKC?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you for the information . I have the form to send out but I know the guy moved. I will just call the adba 
If that's the case and he clearly is a bully then I will most likely have him registered that way. Although he may be a "pitbull type" dog , I don't want to pass him off as something he isnt, an APBT. Thank you
and yes Blue is handsome haha


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He is defiantly a gorgeous bully!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome I'm sure if you call they can totally help out. Once you get the ped you can look back through it and tell what his bloodline and ancestors.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank u
he definately turns heads. Easiest thing about him is that he is generally not DA and lives with my GSD perfectly


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's awesome. I have two dogs also Dosia is APBT and Marley is a pit mix but they are the same way. They love each other and play very well together. We haven't had any fights at all but it is important to take some safety measures to keep it that way.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I just edited my post witha pic
check them out. They are two peas in a pod. They need to go out at the same time, love car rides , and even sleep together at the end of my bed. The bully is attached to my gf and the sheperd is attached to me. You can't ever be too sure but they do terrific together.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwww that's cute  You got a couple of gorgeous dogs there :woof:


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank u
outside the enormous food bill, I love them lol and they are part of the family. They have a good life.
All I need is a a treadmill for crummy weather.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

You have a good looking bully and GSD dog!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank u =)


----------

